# 748 gallon in wall vivarium



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

So I just bought a new house today and it has a finished garage so I'm gona make it my tank room! I didn't think I would have a room for my stuff any time soon but it just worked out that this room is perfect.










The other side of this wall is the living room so I'm gonna start tearing it out to the front of the tank.The tank will be plywood/epoxy and have a front pane of glass. More to come!


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Subscribed!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Should look real nice with all that woodwork surrounding it.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Subscribed. Good luck. Should be a great tank
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Get a move on...You got our attention


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

First day of owning a new house and already planning for a new, large, in wall tank...now there's an addict  

Subscribed.


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

You should hurry up. We are waiting


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

That is going to be an amazing frog room.... With all the woodwork get some racks and your fam may never see you again. Congrats on the new house as well....Can't wait to see what this tank turns out to be.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah, what they said! Subscribed!


----------



## amnesia (Jan 23, 2011)

Along for the ride!


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

So I now have KEYS! the house is now officialy mine and now I have to move all my crap in ugggg. So progress might be slow for the next couple weeks as I'll be painting and moving a lot of stuff over. But I will work on the tank when I get a chance so there will be pictures and updates. I think I'm gonna go with a amazonian theme and have a blackwater section in the front with lots of driftwood and some rasboras and discus or angelfish


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thats not excuss, we want progress now!!  Cant wait to see this.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratsv on the new home! But get that tank going lol! What is the depth going to be?


----------



## TheReptileWrangler (Oct 12, 2011)

Subrscibed!!!


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm think i'm going with 80x45x48" and I did a very very rough 3d-don't mind the rocks I did this in like 5 mins but it is to scale


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Giga said:


> So I now have KEYS! the house is now officialy mine and now I have to move all my crap in ugggg. So progress might be slow for the next couple weeks as I'll be painting and moving a lot of stuff over. But I will work on the tank when I get a chance so there will be pictures and updates. I think I'm gonna go with a amazonian theme and have a blackwater section in the front with lots of driftwood and some rasboras and discus or angelfish


lol, that sounds like me. The first thing I did when we moved into our house, before I even unpacked anything, was to start tearing holes in the walls for my home theater stuff. 

This should be an epic epic vivarium/paludarium!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

just a quick reminder, a 48 inch depth front to back makes it hard to work in the back of the tank. im typing this about 30 minutes after having fallen into my viv while removing about 20 pounds of ferns, gingers, begonias, and a few other overgrown things.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

...Man, I sure hope I can fall into a viv one day!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

if I ever fell in, i dont know if id leave.. become one with nature only living off what nature provides... isopods and springtails here I come.


----------



## ZombiePaludarium (Nov 14, 2012)

can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't think i'll have problems falling in as I'll be makeing 3 doors on this since it's wood. Two in the back on one on the side, as the other side will be against the wall. But if I fall in I don't think that will be a bad thing


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Just wondering as I painted the whole house today but can I frame out the hole for the tank that's 80" long? Or would I need a support in the middle? I've never down this and want to make sure I don't compromise the house structure.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

You will need to determine if the wall is a Structural or a Load Bearing Wall.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

How do I find that out?


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Which Way does your Rafters run..
Most Interior Walls are Structural..however some Support your Rafters.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I used to design modular homes and hotels, so my experience may not directly apply to a home built on site. However, most of the time the exterior walls carry the majority of the load in conjunction with 1 main wall running along the length of the interior. Most of the interior walls aren't even factored into the load calculations and could be moved anywhere you want (again, on site construction might be different)

Grab a stud finder and mark out all the studs along the wall. If you don't find any main posts, you will be safe removing the ones you need and building a header surrounding the opening. If this is a 2x6 wall be cautious, but a 2x4 wall won't be supporting much weight at all so go to town on it.

Google Image Result for http://www.carpentry-pro-framer.com/images/load-bearing-header.png


----------



## Ranitomeya Jack (Nov 11, 2012)

That's, uhh, crazy, but awesome!!!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

From what I've seen you usually have to have plans to look at (for load bearing wall) or tear out the drywall/whatever to see. If it is a load bearing wall...get a contractor to put in a new header in. As for the stand, id check the floor under where it is for level, if its not put down a new subfloor or use self-leveling cement ($$ iirc). Go to a fish tank forum and check diy stands. Even though your tank won't be as heavy, overbuilt stands are better than weak ones. The less movement the wood (stand and tank) can make (temp changes & rh come to mind) the less likely you will get microfractures in your epoxy 2+ yrs from now and have a slow leak where you can't see it.

posted from my phone - sorry for any errors


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

I first thought 748G was a typo but had to have a look! Practically broke my jaw when I saw the proposed space and realised it would be 748G! Should be epic! Very much subscribed! Good luck!


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

In VA beach, huh? Not to invite myself and all, but I'm gonna have to see this thing in person......... Subscribed


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

So I started tearing the wall out and it looks like it's just 2x4's and the rafters go parallel to the wall. there is one right above this wall though.








another thing I noticed is I may have to get a electrician to rework the outlets, I'm not comfortable doing that lol

Also what I had in mind was build a wall like this and simple pushing out the current 2x4's in the wall so I don't have any chance for the wall not to have support. Obviously it would be for a 80" span, the only thing is I don't know if 80" is to much or will I need a support at like 40" or something.


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

You should make a support more like this:









Your header needs to be flush to your existing ceiling and the cripplers need to be doubled up under the ends and need to continue all the way down. You should also build a temp wall out of 2x4's 2 or 3ft out away from the wall while putting up the header. This will ensure nothing goes wrong durning the install.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

I might end up getting a contracter to help me with everything


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

This will be great!
You could go to were AsktheBuilder.com - Do it Right Not Over and ask them. There is a lot of info on there.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

subscribed


----------



## EPP Aqua Store (Oct 24, 2012)

Fantastic looking built! Subscribed!


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I am Interested in Why you picked the Dimensions you did.

Myself I would Maximize the View as much as possible..

I saved a 72" x 36" Full View Storm Door to use some day..
Look around Glass Companies for Salvaged Glass...Almost got a 96" x 60" piece awhile back for free..had no way to haul it or No where to store it 

Myself I would situate the header like in the first picture..and use a 2x12 to make the header


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Subscribed!..uhhhh as I am right up the road you know....may I come visit sometime?? please


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Whered you buy your house in va beach? We lived there for 15yrs.


----------



## chuck norris (Oct 30, 2012)

Personally I would frame it like the first picture, you could double the 2x4's under the header on the sides. Put a 2x4 above header on each side above header as well. That's how we frame bearing window and door openings. If you're not sure its bearing just support like was said on both sides of the wall with a few 2x4's and a temporary 2x4 top plate. For your header use two 2x12's with 1/2" plywood sandwiched in between. That way it will be flush on both sides with your framing. It is actually quite easy if you are a little handy. If you don't want to do it yourself any competent framer could do it in like an hour. The electrical is quite easy as well but for your piece of mind you might want to have that done for you. Might save some stress wondering if everything is OK once the wall is closed up.


----------



## ZombiePaludarium (Nov 14, 2012)

Can't wait to see how everything turns out!! It's going to amazing when its finished! Have A Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Big tanks are amazing, especially built in ones. Thats my first plan when we buy another house.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

This is where I stand right now-wall was torn out then framed(almost done), electrical , stand built for the 80 gallon mangrove reef(yep mangrove reef)-and a couple other odd and ends-as you can tell this point this is not a dart vivarium but will be awesome none the less


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Strapped in and ready for the ride!!!


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just checking, any updates?


----------



## aReyoUherper (Feb 7, 2013)

you have your work cut out for you bro. remember functionality is important, nice spot for the enclosure btw.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

No updates right now but I will start building the aquarium this weekend-I'll be getting the last of the glass today and will also start the stand for the land area of the viv.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

It is coming along! can't wait to see it. If you don't mind me asking is there Any chance I can come by and see that monster in person one day?


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

tagging this for later 
good luck OP!


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

eyeviper said:


> It is coming along! can't wait to see it. If you don't mind me asking is there Any chance I can come by and see that monster in person one day?



Don't see why not, once it's done or close


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Giga said:


> Don't see why not, once it's done or close


Sweet, I'll look forward to it.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Pictures!!!!

My biggest crab ever for sure now after his molt-I love indo's!


























Jumbo PP came up from a molt too!

























like 4 E's came up from a molt too but only took a pic of one lol









Made some major work on the tank too
Plywood anyone?









Installed an rodi unit

























everything










and not sure if I shared this pic but my help pooped out on me half way through everytime









As you can tell frogs aren't going in this lol


----------



## May (Feb 10, 2013)

That is one huge crab. I can't believe I missed this thread..read through all six pages. Subscribed. Can't wait to see more updates. Good Luck!


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a new baby on the way so I'm getting rid of all my tanks but this one.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

It'd be cool if you made it so that you can see the tank from your garage, and living room, just a window into natureStill pretty cool though


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

wikiwakawakawee said:


> It'd be cool if you made it so that you can see the tank from your garage, and living room, just a window into natureStill pretty cool though


I'm actually doing this but with a shadow box to creat the illusion that it just keeps going


----------



## TheToddler (Feb 27, 2013)

UPDATES!!!!!!! Please


----------



## Jewelvivariums (May 28, 2013)

Giga said:


> So I just bought a new house today and it has a finished garage so I'm gona make it my tank room! I didn't think I would have a room for my stuff any time soon but it just worked out that this room is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you going to access? How much has all the glass cost you?


----------

